# No Longer Looking



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 11, 2019)

Ayy lmao, not interested in RPs anymore.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll bump since Magical Astronomey actuall caught my attention more, but this'll prob be my only bump before I take it elsewhere instead.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 24, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I'll bump since Magical Astronomey actuall caught my attention more, but this'll prob be my only bump before I take it elsewhere instead.


i'm kinda interested in a rp like the astronomey, but i have no rp experience and wanna get into one. would someone like me be alright? also i have no idea what rps are usually like.


----------



## Furry Fiend (Dec 1, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I've decided to open myself up a little, mostly wanting a few more peeps to be able to semi-reliably roleplay with.
> By reliably I mean to at least be able to RP twice a week or something, not strict but I just want to have something to do on the side lines is all. And someone who'll actually poke me if I forget to post.
> 
> In the rare case of me not posting, please actually say something along the lines of "By the way it's your turn!" and not random messages, I'll end up blocking out of annoyance.
> ...



Hi! We are a house of TEN men who are all looking to participate in role playing at your pleasure! We are all 21+ years old and looking for some fun in the Chamapign area. We are located at 1006 S Oak. St. Champaign, IL and love the spontaneity of a surprise arrival  so please come by any time this week and bring as many toys as you need. We hope to see you soon


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2019)

Holy shit I forgot this thread existed and that I actually had a response, lmao.



Furry Fiend said:


> Hi! We are a house of TEN men who are all looking to participate in role playing at your pleasure! We are all 21+ years old and looking for some fun in the Chamapign area. We are located at 1006 S Oak. St. Champaign, IL and love the spontaneity of a surprise arrival  so please come by any time this week and bring as many toys as you need. We hope to see you soon


I don't know how to respond, and I don't think I will. ' - '


----------

